# New Gifs of Gina Carano from Almost Human



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

MMA relevant cause she basically launched female MMA in the US 

http://www.bjpenn.com/behold-the-gif-a-thon-gina-caranos-sexy-almost-human-scene/


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Also while I was googling today (I swear, innocently) I stumbled across a VERY explicit nude of her, self-taken, not from a magazine or pro shoot, actually um... doing the dirty. With a dude. I'm pretty decent at detecting fakes these days and this is a huge high-res photo so I don't think I'm missing any of the obvious tells. Does anyone else who's seen this know if its legit?

Cause if so, I don't know how it has never come to my attention before.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Also while I was googling today (I swear, innocently) I stumbled across a VERY explicit nude of her, self-taken, not from a magazine or pro shoot, actually um... doing the dirty. With a dude. I'm pretty decent at detecting fakes these days and this is a huge high-res photo so I don't think I'm missing any of the obvious tells. Does anyone else who's seen this know if its legit?
> 
> Cause if so, I don't know how it has never come to my attention before.


Why haven't you sent me a PM already?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

^ What he said


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, where's the PM of that?

As for the GIFs, too much clothes.

edit - found the pic, it's a nice shop job but it isn't real. The only pic of it is on some cheaply made underground site and if it was real everyone would have it posted everywhere.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Also while I was googling today (I swear, innocently) I stumbled across a VERY explicit nude of her, self-taken, not from a magazine or pro shoot, actually um... doing the dirty. With a dude. I'm pretty decent at detecting fakes these days and this is a huge high-res photo so I don't think I'm missing any of the obvious tells. Does anyone else who's seen this know if its legit?
> 
> Cause if so, I don't know how it has never come to my attention before.


Guess I found the one you mean (dude with "sweet daddy" tattoo¿). Pretty sure it's fake. First of all, if it were real, journals would be all over it and report about Carano's sex photo scandal, but there is no word about it anywhere. Secondly, look out for moles on her skin (in particular the armpit and shoulder) and compare to other Carano pics to see if they match. Thirdly, look out for chromatic noise. You will find that most part of the picture, also where the nude part is, has a lot of chromatic noise like from an amateur camera/smart phone cam, her face, however, has almost none, like taken with a professional cam. Then you can do an error level analysis which can also help you to find out if and where a photo has been altered.

There's more you could do, but those things above should already up your fake detection skills considerably.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Found the original where the face was taken from:










Shadow under the jaw is included, ear is excluded, skin color tone adjusted.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, Rauno and I figured it out last night


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah no nudes from her.


----------

